# Teamwork



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm assuming/hoping this is the same video I watched over and over and over on facebook (I can't see videos here at work) with a mesmerized smile on my face the last couple days... 

Just thought I'd share for people. And I guess my feeling is this is exactly why I love obedience training. :wave: There's that feeling you get when you are moving as a team with your dog that makes all the training worth it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace and I have some work to do!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Trace and I have some work to do!


Did you see the slow motion synchronized part? Holy cow.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> Did you see the slow motion synchronized part? Holy cow.


Yep!  It really is magical to work with a dog that you are so in tune with..... 
I love the side stepping ..that is something i was never able to convince Liberty to do for more then 2-3 steps...Trace...good grief.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Such a great video! I love the heeling and the fronts and pretty much the whole thing. Thanks for sharing. Gives me and Riot something to work for.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great video! I love the super slow mo as well, WOW! It is really motivating!! I like the side stepping too!


----------

